# [BOUNTY] Official Collection point to donate to JCase and



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is an official bounty I am personally setting up for Attn1 and jcase (TeamAndIRC)

If you would like to donate to the phone fund for Attn1 or jcase please click the link.

Attn1 is a CyanogenMod member, and is one of the people responsible for Cyanogenmod on the Incredible S, and other devices. A phone is needed to get this ball rolling for the Incredible 2

jcase is also interested in developing for the Incredible 2, and has already released rooted stock roms (Froyo and Gingerbread) along with over clocked kernels for the Incredible 2.

Donations will go towards development, Attn1 will pass on his Incredible 2 to the CM maintainer when he is done.

If you would like to donate please click the link.

DONATE


----------

